# Ego edger mod



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

The factory wheel on the ego edger is too narrow and light. I felt if I used a wider, beefier wheel, it will assist the edger in making straighter, more controlled cuts. And the cut will be more perpendicular because you no longer have the control the cutting head leaning leaf or right. The Weight of the boat roller wheel should help keep the edger cutting head planted more firmly on the ground and make it easier to control.


----------



## mein1080p (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds interesting, how did it perform? Do keep us posted. 
If successful please share what parts you used


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

This edges won't work for curves, right?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@jtuber bladed edgers work fine on curves. You will get a bit wider gap between the turf and hardscape, but not enough to matter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't experience those issues when using my stick edgers, but I'll give you two thumbs up for adapting it to meet your needs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ware said:


> I don't experience those issues when using my stick edgers, but I'll give you two thumbs up for adapting it to meet your needs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks pal, you have been influential in my lawn tool purchases and maintenance practices (wands, tee jet nozzles, herbicides, scissors,etc)

I'm pumped you approve of this modification


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

@mein1080p all the parts I got from the drawer vine at Lowe's, they have a larger selection than Depot, the carriage bolt is 5/16" x 2.5 or 3" I forget, with a match 5/16 knob. This is the sequence I assembled it.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Did this help out quite a bit?


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> Did this help out quite a bit?


Yes, helps keep the cutting head more planted


----------



## Jpav (Oct 7, 2020)

Where did you get the wheel?


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jpav said:


> Where did you get the wheel?


CE Smith Trailer 5"-5/8" ID 29534 Ribbed Wobble Roller https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Y7F9JM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_c.hQFbDGTHXS3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

Might need to try this on my ryobi 40v edger too.


----------

